# Wiring Recepts and Light Switches



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Lance Bass?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Get it right before you get it fast. Else you do a whole bunch of work that you get to do again. Then always look a few steps ahead and know what order things are going to happen in.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Sink or Swim


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Those little holes on the back of the devices-,,, Those are called profit holes around here.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> Those little holes on the back of the devices-,,, Those are called profit holes around here.


Not glory holes? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Practice makes perfect and perfect increases speed over time. 

Sit and watch someone who is older and faster at it. 
Before you ask him a bunch of questions, see what he is doing differently then you. 
Compare what he does with what you do.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Use your eyes and your head together and learn by watching. Don't stop what you are doing but notice how things are done. If you can't be fast, be really good, you will stay on a job longer. If you or worse, someone else have to redo your work, that is a quick ticket out the door.




Tim.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Out of curiosity, do you find that the people you work with often have to go back and troubleshoot stuff / fix mistakes when they test? My point being that you may not necessarily want to aspire to be like them. Within reason, slower and correct is always better for construction work.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

I wanted to be a doctor but turns out it’s not an easy field and here I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

It can be kind of rough starting out but just keep with it. Knowledge is power so learn all you can about the trade when you are not at work. I remember when I started out and working for a small shop. We had 2 journeyman and 2 helpers and the bosses son who was totally useless. They needed to let one of the helpers go so they decided to have competition. Me against the other guy. Both of us were real green and had very little skill bending conduit. They put us both in separate but identical rooms and gave each of us a 1/2" bender and told us who ever was faster at completing the piping would stay and the looser would go. Long story short... They actually were looking for quality not quantity.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Easy said:


> It can be kind of rough starting out but just keep with it. Knowledge is power so learn all you can about the trade when you are not at work. I remember when I started out and working for a small shop. We had 2 journeyman and 2 helpers and the bosses son who was totally useless. They needed to let one of the helpers go so they decided to have competition. Me against the other guy. Both of us were real green and had very little skill bending conduit. They put us both in separate but identical rooms and gave each of us a 1/2" bender and told us who ever was faster at completing the piping would stay and the looser would go. Long story short... They actually were looking for quality not quantity.



I tell my guys i want it done right. The conduit will be around a lot longer than any of us will and if it looks like Stevie Wonder put it up that’s not gonna work. That being said As long as the lead guy in the crew is good the rest are just a set of hands. 

After 23 years of non stop piping it better look good, done correctly etc. it’s all in the layout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

set up a practice box from some scrap then count in your head during every task. 

You will probably find that most of your time is spent finding tools. Over time this will become muscle memory which is why people don't like to lend tools are they are put back in the wrong spots.
Smooth and slow will always be faster than quick and messy.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

In my experience it isn’t the common, repetitive tasks that take time, it’s what you do when you come across a minor problem. With wiring devices, that can be bad threads in a box, screws that break off in a box (they’re only zinc), mangled wires from the drywall gorilla, etc.

You need to have a 6/32 tap with you. If the screw shows any resistance, back it out and thread the hole. Those screws get hot quickly especially if you’re using a power driver. Have some long 6/32’s with you for boxes that are deep in the drywall. Have a good supply of pre-cut black and white pigtails with you. 

Proper preparation saves time.

I’m allowed to sit on my ass and take my time. You’re not. You’re only allowed to get down on your knees. Knee pads or something similar aren’t a bad idea. I have a friend who bashed his knee on a bolt on structural steel and it screwed him for life. Protect them.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.
Its easy and fast.


----------

